# connectique vers tv (dvi-i et hdmi)



## alexalex1331 (2 Août 2011)

bonjour à tous,
je souhaite faire l'acquisition d'une apple tv et je voudrais en connaitre 2/3 trucs pour ce qui est de la connectique.

Je vous dit à quoi doit me servir l'apple tv :
1°pour écouter juste de la musique (donc brancher sur ma chaîne)
2°pour voir des photos (donc brancher sur la télé)
3°pour vois des vidéos (donc vidéo sur télé et son sur chaîne)

connectiques :
1°je pensais brancher via la sortie optique de l'apple tv mais je n'ai pas d'entrée optique seulement une entree vga sur ma chaîne
2°je pensais utiliser un adaptateur hdmi>VGA comme celui-ci : http://www.rueducommerce.fr/Accesso...MERCE/422683-Adaptateur-HDMI-F-vers-DVI-M.htm
pour brancher a la télé
3°je pense que l'on peut utiliser les deux en même temps 

Solution :
1°coment faire ?
2°Est-ce possible ?
3° Est-ce possible si l'on trouve la soution 1° ?

Merci d'avance, je compte sur vous pour m'aider au maximum


----------



## alexalex1331 (2 Août 2011)

j'ai vraiment besoin de votre aide!


----------



## pepeye66 (2 Août 2011)

Aujourd'hui, comment fais tu pour écouter ta TV ? Utilises tu ta chaine ? Si oui comment sont elles reliées (image et son ou seulement le son ?)
Ta chaine a t elle une entrée et une sortie HDMI ?


----------



## alexalex1331 (3 Août 2011)

Non j,écoute le son sur la tv et pas d'hdmi sur ma télé.
Up


----------



## Rem64 (3 Août 2011)

alexalex1331 a dit:


> bonjour à tous,
> je souhaite faire l'acquisition d'une apple tv et je voudrais en connaitre 2/3 trucs pour ce qui est de la connectique.
> 
> Je vous dit à quoi doit me servir l'apple tv :
> ...



Je ne suis pas expert en connectique mais il me parait bizarre d'avoir une entrée VGA sur une chaine. le VGA est la connectique pour la vidéo et pas pour le son. (prise en trapèze souvent Bleu foncé) Si tu parles des deux prises rouge et blanche c'est du RCA pour le son en stereo. Il te faut alors un autre adaptateur:http://www.amazon.fr/Ligawo-Composite-convertisseur-Converter-Récepteurs/dp/B004B64KWS/ref=sr_1_5?ie=UTF8&qid=1312351420&sr=8-5



> 2°je pensais utiliser un adaptateur hdmi>VGA comme celui-ci : http://www.rueducommerce.fr/Accesso...MERCE/422683-Adaptateur-HDMI-F-vers-DVI-M.htm
> pour brancher a la télé



Attention , l'adaptateur est fait pour du DVI pas pour du VGA c'est pas le même branchement ni le même type de signal. Ce n'est pas le bon adaptateur. Ta télé n'a pasd'HDMI???

Si elle a du composite utilise l'autre adaptateur que je t'ai indiqué, branche le jaune (vidéo) sur la télé et le Jaune et Rouge sur la chaine. Ainsi tu feras ce que tu cherches sans problème. Plus besoin non plus d'utiliser la sortie optique



> 3°je pense que l'on peut utiliser les deux en même temps
> 
> Solution :
> 1°coment faire ?
> ...


----------



## pepeye66 (3 Août 2011)

Une petite rectification au message de Rem64:
Le jaune sur la TV et le *Blanc* et le Rouge sur la chaîne...


----------



## Rem64 (3 Août 2011)

Ah ouais g t pas bien réveillé mais on s'est compris


----------

